# My Necromunda Ork-Goliath warband



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

I painted these fellas up a while ago, but since there is apparently quite some interest in necromunda stuff on these boards, I decided to share 'em.

For my Necromunda gang, I decided to dig up old-skool figs to match with the old-skool game.
Of course, I also gave 'em an old-skool paintjob to make the picture complete.

First off, my 4 Yoofs (Autopistols and knives) Dreg, Grim, Naz and Rokk:
Front :








Back :









Then my Heavies :
A Heavy-Flamer toting dude (with bells on his belt to avoid that the dimwits in my gang get caught up in the inferno when he shoots) Innit 
















And a Heavy Stubber-toting dude :

















Five (5) Gangers
The first two Gubbinz and Growler:
















"Da Twins" Ripper and Flipper :
















And the fifth one Whippit :

















Then I decided to paint up my Bossman GoldFang :

















As you can see, his base is painted differently from the rest of the gang...
This was an experiment, and I liked the look and feel of those caution-stripes soo well that I reproduced it on the whole gang :


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Warning stripes looks great on imperial and hive things.

I have them on my cataphractoii, and on some other places, mainly on hoses and cables.

This gang rocks, gorkamorka in the underhive.
Awesome job!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I really do like the whole gang. Much much better than the normal goliath models.

That really is an old school heavy stubber. The warning stripes on the bases look great.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Warning stripes are a nice touch +rep. Your use of round bases is slanderous! They should be on oval bases so they can be more-easily packed onto a trukk or other suitable contraption! :wink:

EDIT: I also like the chaos flamer. Nice
Ok, so I can't give you reputation yet. Just know that its coming. Also stop with the good modelling as I can't rep you for everything. :grin:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice gang you have there. I like the warning strips on the bases so that was a good choice of things to do.


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Hia Morfang **waves**

Thanks for the nice comments all!


----------

